# Panguitch lake.



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

I went up to Panguitch lake over the Christmas holiday and the fishing was great. My nephew and I were up there Tuesday morning for about an hour or so and caught six fish all of them were in the slot, but they were some good looking cuts. The ice was about four to six inches thick depending on where you were at. I cant wait to go again. I didn't take any pictures mostly because I am computer illiterate and I would not have the slightest idea how to upload them.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

That's the first good report i've heard from panguitch this ice year, it's a bout time! I fished there christmas eve day for about 3 hour and caught one, yes one fish. Defintely not the same trend for you huh?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> I fished there christmas eve day for about 3 hour and caught one, yes one fish. Defintely not the same trend for you huh?


That's the first bad report i've heard from panguitch this ice year!


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

We were fishing on the east side of the lake in about 6 to 8 feet of water. I have never had very much luck fishing over by the north shore boat dock, but people sure seem to love that place. I always fish the east side that is where I have the best luck.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Have any of you Panguitch fishing regulars caught any Tiger Trout out of that lake? I know they are in there, but I haven't heard of anyone catching one.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Will be going up on New Years Day to try it out. It is kind of a tradition with me and a buddy of mine.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

fished there a week ago saturday and caught 7 including 1 cut that was 21"+ and another that was 20" and a rainbow that was near 20" as well. It seemed like it was going to be a great day since I caught the three mentioned above in the first 45min (8:00ish) but then it died down in the afternoon and didn't get a bite or anything from about 2:00-4:00 when I left.


----------

